# Frage wegen Aufnahme von Schlagzeug



## GDrummer (18. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

im Internet, vor allem auf Plattformen wie YouTube sieht man häufig Schlagzeuger, die ihr gespieltes online stellen. Ich spiele selbst Schlagzeug, meist spiele ich Lieder von anderen Bands nach und hatte dies nun auch vor, da ich auch daran interessiert bin, welche Resonanz ich bekommen würde. 

Nun wollte ich mal fragen, welche Kamera's man dafür am besten verwenden sollte? Die Tonqualität lässt bei einigen Aufnahmen doch wirklich zu wünschen übrig. Andere wiederum sind sehr sehr gut. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen oder sollte man sich lieber an Elektronikfachgeschäfte wenden?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## bokay (18. Februar 2009)

Die Kamera ist denk ich eher nebensächlich für Youtube Videos. Du solltest höchstens darauf achten dass sie einen Mikrofon-Eingang besitzt. Ein gutes Stereo-Mikrofon oder ein Pärchen vor das Schlagzeig platziert, wird, einen halbwegs gut klingenden Raum vorrausgesetzt, für den Anfang reichen.

Gut und günstige Stereomikrofone gibts z. B. von Rhode, Pärchen z. B. von Behringer (C-2 ist unschlagbar im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis), Samsung, Rhode, Akg etc...


----------



## sight011 (19. Februar 2009)

Hoobby?! Richtig? Wenn du mal sagst was dir dei Sache Wert ist (Money)- können wir dir vielelicht ein paar Tipps geben, was du dir kaufen solltest. 

Stichwort: Kamera - es kommt doch schon mehr auf den Sound an?!  oder?


----------



## chmee (19. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich kann die Frage nach der Kamera verstehen, denn Kamera= eingebautes Mikrofon = Qualität ohne Audioaufbau.

Wie ist denn der Ist-Zustand ? Hast Du eine Kamera ? Wie klingt es ?

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (19. Februar 2009)

@ bokay -- war youtube.com nicht Mono ? (Stereopaar)


----------



## bokay (19. Februar 2009)

Er schrieb ja "Plattformen _wie_ youtube"


----------



## sight011 (19. Februar 2009)

na logen! --


----------

